# ISDN - Kernel 2.6.4, Capi 2.0, AVM B1 [SOLVED]

## spiralvoice

Hi,

ich bastele gerade daran herum, meine AVM B1 ISA zum Laufen zu bekommen. Kernel ist gebacken, Module sind geladen:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> capi                   15904  0
> ...

 

soweit, so gut. emerge capi4k-utils hat auch geklappt.

Erste Kleinigkeit: /etc/init.d/capi ruft /sbin/capiinit auf, die Datei

liegt aber in /usr/sbin/capiinit, da wäre also das Skript zu ändern.

Capifs ist auch gemountet:

 *Quote:*   

> capifs on /dev/capi type capifs (rw)

 

Wie mache ich nun weiter? Ich möchte Faxe senden/empfangen (Hylafax)

und Internet/ISDN als Notfalloption haben, wenn DSL (per Router) streikt.

/etc/init.d/capi manuell gestartet gibt dies

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: cannot load module kernelcapi

 

Obwohl das Modul schon geladen ist, s.o.

Kernelkonfig (gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.4) sieht so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> CONFIG_ISDN=m
> 
> # CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set
> ...

 

Es ist mir nicht sehr wichtig, ob es läuft, mehr eine Spielerei, daher möchte

ich nicht meinen Kernel patchen, ISDN4Linux nutzen oder sonst irgendwas

machen. Aber ich möchte dazu beitragen, dass die ISDN-Nutzung mit

Bordmitteln möglich ist.

Gruß, spiralvoiceLast edited by spiralvoice on Wed Mar 17, 2004 8:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## spiralvoice

Hi,

es scheint so zu sein, dass capi4k-utils-20030616 nicht kompatibel zu Kernel 2.6 ist:

ftp://ftp.in-berlin.de/pub/capi4linux/v2.6/

Leider gibt es dort nur einen Patch bis Kernel 2.6.2, sind diese Probleme im

Kernel 2.6.4 behoben, aus dem Changelog 2.6.3-2.6.4:

 *Quote:*   

> <akpm@osdl.org>
> 
> 	[PATCH] ISDN udpate
> 
> 	From: Karsten Keil <kkeil@suse.de>
> ...

 

Dazu gibt es wohl noch eine neue Version der capi4k-utils

 *Quote:*   

> You need this patches to the kernel source and also a new capiinit
> 
> ../capi4k-utils-2004-01-16.tar.gz or newer to get the active cards
> 
> from AVM running.

 

Ich bin Gentoo-Neuling, wie installiere ich diese Version per eBuild?

Die Firmware für die AVM B1 ISA und das Readme in

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/isdn/README.avmb1 habe ich auch schon gefunden  :Wink: 

----------

## spiralvoice

Hi,

es scheint schon einen ebuild für capi4k-utils und einen Patch wegen pppd-2.4.2 zu geben:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43592

Die drei Dateien kopiert, dazu noch capi aus dem Original-Portage:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# pwd
> 
> /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils
> 
> bash-2.05b# ls -laR
> ...

 

Dann noch

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

 

in /etc/make.conf, emerge -pU world und meine Karte wird erkannt!

 *Quote:*   

> kcapi: Controller 1: b1isa-250 attached
> 
> b1isa: AVM B1 ISA at i/o 0x250, irq 15, revision 255
> 
> b1isa-250: card 1 "B1" ready.
> ...

 

Gruß, spiralvoice

----------

## nope2dope

Hmm, wie habt ihr das b1 modul erstellt?

Ich habe in meinem menuconfig nur ISDN subsystem-->active AVM cards--> support AVM cards

kann da kein Gerät auswählen.

Ich selber hätte da eine AVM B1 PCI Karte die ich zur Zusammenarbeit bewegen möchte.

```
#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

#

# CAPI hardware drivers

#

# Active AVM cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_AVM=y

#

# Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

#

# CONFIG_CAPI_EICON is not set

#

# Telephony Support

```

----------

## nope2dope

Schon erledigt, SMP Unterstützung aus dem Kernel und AVM Karten stehen zur Auswahl.

----------

